# "Flower"



## FanKi

Hi people! I'm trying to draw a flower, something totally new for me :3

Here is my 1st attempt! (The Quotes are because I didn't like how it resulted, it's a "Flower", not a Flower XD)

I was practicing, it was not my intention that this is the final drawing, so I didn't make the background, and I did not take much care about petals outlines.


I don't know, It doesn't look good, I don't like it! 

Any tip, something .-.? I have a lot of trouble with polluting the draw, how can I prevent that?

Hope you don't like it >.< !


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Negative drawing can be tough ... not bad for a first try


----------



## TerryCurley

Negative drawing? I'm not following. The picture is good for a fast first try.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

sorry if I messed up... looked to me as though he shaded around the white. I apologize


----------



## Eddieblz

Flowers are tough. It's something I struggle with. Nice first try.


----------



## Erilia

Very nice first try  Sorry to like it 
And what do you mean by polluting the draw ?


----------



## FanKi

When the draw gets dirty with graphite.

Thank you all guys, maybe I'll do the 2nd try today. The flower idea is meant to be a gift for a friend, wanna draw it nice u.u


----------



## FanKi

So, here is my 2nd try... I liked more the 1st XD

I used the pencil in a different way this time, just to see what happens.

What do you say? ?


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh yes, this is much more 3 dimensional. I like the shading you put on it. Good job Fanki.


----------



## FanKi

Thank you terry, I guess i'll be doing the final version of it this Sunday, it must be finished for Monday D:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Lookin' good!


----------



## leighann

Flowers are tough...but you are doing just fine


----------



## FanKi

thank you girls...

Now, this is suposed to be the final version of it...
The idea is to give it as a birthday present, sending it by mail to a friend who is living outside the country... as a surprise. 

I don't know, I don't really like it, my first reaction was a "Dagh" followed by a Sigh 

What would you say if you receive (if I manage to send it to the right location without she notices xD) it as a gift? I'm not sure if I should send it 

Guess I'll have some sleep now, it has been a frustrating weekend, I should judge it tomorrow, perhaps I like it more .-.


----------



## leighann

I think it's lovely. Flowers are tough to sketch...they look so simple until u start drawing them!! 

I vote send it


----------



## TerryCurley

Absolutely send it! It looks great and I'm sure she will love it. You improved on the shading and the background leaves makes the flower pop out.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It really is beautiful, they aren't just being nice. Send it, the recipient will love it!


----------



## FanKi

Thank you so much! I guess it's not too bad after all, will be sent if not today, tomorrow ^^

I'm gonna tell you how it resulted


----------



## Erilia

Oh yes, yes, send it, it's so sweet and pretty, I would be glad to receive such a gift  The flower pops right out of the page, it look really good


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

It looks very good.. and I would send it! Only thing is if you see this *before *you send it.. I would get a few more darks and shadows in the leaves.. they are very (too much) uniform) leaving them a bit flat looking


----------



## FanKi

Thank you both! I'm gonna see what I can do, I'll be sending it after lunch so maybe I can work on it a bit


----------



## catchsketch

Hi Fanki it looks so good for a first time 
usually I scare people with my first time drawungs x_x hehehe
keep drawing ^_^


----------



## dickhutchings

I know this thread is old but did you finish this. I'd love to see it.


----------



## FanKi

Oh, don't worry 

Ehmm yes I did. This is the final version of it =) 










It's not that great but I still like it. And in real life the flower's inner side looks a bit darker, or that's what I remember... I sent it to a friend and now I think it's lost in wind cuz she never recieved it .-.

Hope you like it too (I know... the background it's not so cool xD)


----------

